# 2 FOLLICLES DOING WELL FIRST MONTH ON CLOMID



## KellyT (Mar 2, 2005)

I had a scan yesterday on day 12 of my first cycle on Clomid.  I was told I have 2 quite good follicles one on my right ovary and one on my left (I think they were 15mm), and that I should ovulate Sunday or Monday.  My doctor said she is happy with me having 2 follicles growing but there is a chance of twins, and to go back for a blood test on day 24 (after bank holiday) to see if my progesterone level has gone up as it was very low before because I have PCO.  I then have to phone the hospital either when AF arrives or on day 35 to get my blood results, and this will tell if I did ovulate.  My question is, if I have two good follicles do I have a good chance of conceiving this month or is it still possible that I may not ovulate?  I know it is a silly question, but because I do not normally ovulate this is all new to me?  Also, when is the best time to conceive just before/on the day or after ovulation?  Again sorry for the silly questions, but any advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## kelly24 (babywishes) (Jan 30, 2003)

Kelly, if its thought that you will be ovulating sunday/monday, now is the right day to start 'trying' i'd say from today til tues/wed. thats how I was adviced before.

(p'm'd u last night, did you get pm?)


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

I am no expert on this, and i'm sure you will get loads of advice, but I would imagine if you are expected to ovulate on Sun and Monday, then you should perhaps have BMS Tonight; Sat and Monday .... to make sure there is a good supply of sperm to catch the egg.  Some people seem to advice BMS on each day, and others on alternative days (I think that is to build up the males sperm).  I think it is worth phoning your doctor and checking with him/her as well.  I am no expert on this but is my general understanding of ovulation and BMS.  I think it is better to have sex before ovulation as sperm can live up to 72 hours or so and you want to make sure there is a supply there, if you do it after ovulation you could ,miss the egg. I am also about to start Clomid this month ......
Good luck in your journey


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hello fellow Clomid buddy  

As far as I've been told, you need to have the sperm ready and waiting at ovulation so the 48 hours leading upto ovulation are the best times for BMS as the sperm just stick around waiting  .   If you are due to ovulate sun/mon I would start from today, every day or every other day.  

For example, I got a positive ovululation kit on a friday meaning I would ovulate within the next 48 hours (sat/sun - just like you) so we had BMS Friday, Sat and Mon.  

Hope this helps a bit.  Good luck


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

If you can i would try to have a blood test b4 the Bank holiday also as if you are ovulating on day (s) 14 and 15 you need to have prog taken 7 days after this i.e. days 21 and 22 but as these are bank hols i would see if you could get prog check on day 20 also and at least then you and your doctor will be able to see the rise as when you get day 24 result that may be the level coming down as its a few days late.

Good luck for this cycle.


----------



## KellyT (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for all your feedback, really appreciated  

Sorry, but another question, is it possible that my two follicles (currently at 15mm) could grow to the this size without an egg being in them?  Also, having two follicles growing does that mean I have in theory double the chance of getting pregnant this month?


----------

